# Aires of France 4th edition now available on pre-order



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

As title from Vicarious books for pre Christmas delivery:

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Pre-Order-All-the-Aires-France-4th-edition.html


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been waiting for the new edition as finally decided to replace my current 2004 'Aire de Camping Car'. Had to get my money's worth out of it but it's now falling apart :lol: 

Jed


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

You can also get MHF subscribers discount on it.

Helen


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Just ordered mine, can't see it coming before xmas if it's being dispatched on the 14th December.

Regards

Dill


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't these VIC. aires books have peculiar gps coords or is my memory failing

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How do you get a discount on VIC books

Is there a place to enter your MHF membership???


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Don't these VIC. aires books have peculiar gps coords or is my memory failing
> 
> tony


No Gemmy, very easy to use.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> How do you get a discount on VIC books
> 
> Is there a place to enter your MHF membership???


I was wondering about this myself :?:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

So was I... :?:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just tried entering MHF and Motorhome Facts in the promo window and it did not accept them


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In truth Ive never even managed to get a reduction on items bought from outdoor bits

It is not made straightforward, should be clear at checkout

So little chance elsewhere else 8O 

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are also offering a discounted separate map. Had a look and can't see much advantage of having the map


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Aldra,
There is a box at checkout for the code.You get the code from subs drop down box on home page.To give you a clue it starts MF*****.

Under £20 inc map and 1st class postage.

Helen


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Was waiting to get the new Aires book, but the french version also shows municipal and france passion sites, with dates of opening for the aires, know it is in french, and no photos, but much better chance of finding somewhere open off season. Shows aires not in the English version too.

Thanks to Alan and Margaret for the input.

Sue

Also much cheaper than the English one

What else do you expect when you put a yorkshire man and a scot together :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Blind as a bat*



Koppersbeat said:


> Aldra,
> There is a box at checkout for the code.You get the code from subs drop down box on home page.To give you a clue it starts MF*****.
> 
> Under £20 inc map and 1st class postage.
> ...


Thanks, I did look for the code, but missed it  Blind as a bat :lol: 
Anyway, just ordered without the map and paid £17.57


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ordered mine without knowing about the MHF discount .

What's the name of the French one Suedew?


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks just saved 0.92P with the code , lol

Gary


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, didn't know the new book could be pre-ordered and didn't realise that I would get a discount so happy on both accounts...just hope Mrs S likes it when she unwraps it at Christmas


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

JWW said:


> Ordered mine without knowing about the MHF discount .
> 
> What's the name of the French one Suedew?


Available in France, don't go by Ama*** prices, its about 13 Euros.

Le guide officiel : aires de service camping-car
2013 due out soon, or so i have been told.
Sue


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All 
Like Aldra I have great trouble finding the codes, try as I might to find this the search comes back with 0 results.

Ron


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

gj1023 said:


> Thanks just saved 0.92P with the code , lol
> 
> Gary


You were robbed, Gary  I saved £1.02 :lol:

Jed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jedi said:


> gj1023 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks just saved 0.92P with the code , lol
> ...


You must have included the map :wink:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

No no map, this the email I got

Subtotal: £18.49
Coupon saving (mfxxxxxx): £0.92
Discounted subtotal: £17.57
Shipping cost: £0.00


Gary


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Grath said:


> jedi said:
> 
> 
> > gj1023 said:
> ...


OK. Hold my hands up  I included the map :wink:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ordered (my first book ever on Aires!!)

SO thank you for the link

Which one would you choose for Germany??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> Ordered (my first book ever on Aires!!)
> 
> SO thank you for the link
> 
> Which one would you choose for Germany??


Although I have never done Germany with a M/H, the Bordatlas is supposed to be the one to have.
I have now purchased it and it holds a very lot of information and we are not disappointed.
Vicarious also sell the Bord
I thought the Bord was expensive, but for the information it holds it is cheap compared with All the aires.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grath said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered (my first book ever on Aires!!)
> ...


Excellent thank you

DAMN! out of stock


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > bigcats30 said:
> ...


I forgot to say, It is all in German, but the key phrases and symbols are easy enough to understand.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> DAMN! out of stock


The Bordatlas is reissued every year, so it is probably just the 2012 edition that is out of stock. Unless you are going away fairly soon, I would wait for the 2013 edition.

Sandy


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grath said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Thats fine (I was born in Germany)....got it off Amazon for £16.50!!


----------

